# 1969 remove radiator shroud



## Ch47dpilot (Mar 17, 2021)

I want to remove my belt drive fan and the plastic shroud for electric. Since the shroud is the top mount for the radiator, I need to figure out a replacement. Does anyone have ideas or know if someone makes something to replace just the portion needed to hold up upper portion of radiator.


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

Maybe using a 1968 metal fan guard will work for what you need? Anyone with a 68 want to chime in?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the fan shroud holds the bottom cushion and holds the radiator in also ...

chop the upper lip on radiator support off 
drill holes for a 68 finger gaurd
try and find the 4 row lower brackets and cushions is the toughest part

install radiator ,.... 
some one has done it they will chime in ,,,
bummer to ruin a 69 radiator support ,,,,

whatsup got a cooling issue ??


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I did it on my '69, and yeah I had to cut on the radiator support to do it (but I saved the piece I cut off and told myself I can always weld it back together if...). I used the rubber inserts from the original support points in the plastic shroud. For the bottom, I made some 'shoes' for them out of sheet metal to substitute for the spots in the plastic shroud where they used to go (thought I had photos of that but can't seem to locate them right now). For the top, I made some similar brackets that sort of "clamp" over the top of the radiator and secure to the top of the radiator support with stainless hex socket-head bolts. I cover the sharp edge of where I had to cut the core support to make room for all that with a length of foam rubber pipe insulation which also provides some cushion for the front of the radiator. Those parts I do have a photo of:










Bear


----------

